# Medical Coder Job



## Dhyan21 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello,

Good day!!!

Is there any medical coding opportunities in New Zealand?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-database/health-and-community/health/clinical-coder/


----------

